# debating



## steelheadtracker (Oct 1, 2006)

i wanna buy either a .223 or a 22.250 but not sure which i should buy. im tight on money and im quitting my job ina month because i ship out in 2 months for marine corps bootcamp. i love both and just cant decide. thanks for your input.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

save your money.......in a couple months you'll have a nice little .223 compliments of uncle sam


----------



## Buckeye Ron (Feb 3, 2005)

Use to be years ago, you could buy a weapon through the BX very cheap, don't know about now though


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

misfit said:


> save your money.......in a couple months you'll have a nice little .223 compliments of uncle sam


I agree...if your gonna be in the service here soon then dont worry about it, you will get a first hand look at the 223 here soon, what was your intended use just out of curiosity??


----------



## tm1669 (Apr 27, 2007)

Pluses of 223= more economical to shoot but nothings cheap anymore
-more available brass
-easier on barrel but you have to shoot a heck of alot to burn either barrel out. 
-less report
Pluses of 22-250= Faster/flatter makes for less critical range estimation
-Further range
-You can always download (assuming you handload) a 22-250 to 223 velocities but not the other way. 

All depends what you want the rifle for.


----------



## tm1669 (Apr 27, 2007)

Better loose that avatar before you get to the Island...Good luck


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

tm1669 said:


> better loose that avatar before you get to the island...good luck


lol!!!........


----------



## steelheadtracker (Oct 1, 2006)

smallmouth, my best friends dad has a .223 and i love shooting it and just want it to have it. my step dad has a 22.250 and i love that also. no real intended uses besides just recreation.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

steelheadtracker said:


> smallmouth, my best friends dad has a .223 and i love shooting it and just want it to have it. my step dad has a 22.250 and i love that also. no real intended uses besides just recreation.


Myself I really like the 223, I have shot more groundhogs with it over the last several years than any other round, dont get me wrong I like the 250 as well(at one time I owned 4 of them) but the 223 has really won me over, I like the low recoil, exceptional accuracy, its cheaper to shoot(even though 223 ammo is getting up there) but if you can reload for it you can shave some of that cost, out to 250yds its death on hogs(and beyond actually) if I were to buy one just to have and tinker with I would go with the 223, the 250 will give you a little more range in hunting, but if your buying it just to have then the 223 should serve you well.


----------



## SPEAKSUP (Feb 19, 2009)

I say go with a 22-250 It's a good all around cartridge for varmint target shooting whatever.


----------

